# Eastway GmbH...ich war so dumm....



## Berolli (13 Dezember 2011)

Hi,
ich bin olli, war heut bei der polizei, zwecks meiner aussage zum tatvorwurf wie bekannt (und schon genug beschrieben)... weil ich auch einen tollen arbeitsvertrag mit der firma eastway gmbh als warenagent eingegangen bin.
habe so 6 oder 7 pakete weitergeleitet und ich schätze mal mind. 2000 euro schadenssumme...
*mich interessiert hier eigentl. nur eines*
die eine dame der kripo sagte mir auch immer wieder das ich ja wohl nicht im bösen willen gehandelt habe. habe auch seit freitag, wo ich "aufgeflogen bin" mich sehr kooperativ verhalten. habe den beamten wirklich alle mails, alle versandlabel etc. überlassen. sie sagten auch, dass sie zwar von gerichtlichen urteilen nicht sooo viel erfahren diesbezüglich, ich aber solange wie keiner der geschädigten eine forderung gegen mich stellt, ich auch noch keinen ra brauche.

mit was für ein strafmass kann ich letztendlich rechnen und stimmt es, dass es sehr unterschiedliche gerichtliche beschlüsse in unseren bundesländern gibt?

*am meissten angst habe ich nicht vor der strafe der betrügerichen hehlerei usw. sondern eigentl. vor der finanziellen strafe....*
über erfahrungsberichte (und keine Mutmassungen) wäre ich sehr dankbar.
bis dann,
olli


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (13 Dezember 2011)

Berolli schrieb:


> ....mit was für ein strafmass kann ich letztendlich rechnen und stimmt es, dass es sehr unterschiedliche gerichtliche beschlüsse in unseren bundesländern gibt?


Das liegt im Ermessen des sachbearbeitenden Staatsanwalts und kommt somit auch auf dessen Tagesform an. Die Palette reicht von der Einstellung des Verfahrens bis hin zu horrenten Tagessätzen und sogar Haftstrafen. Siehe hier > HIER <.

Ohne Anwalt kann man das sicher bis zu dem Punkt bewältigen, an dem die Mitteilung über den Ausgang des Verfahrens eintrifft. Sollte das Ergebnis dann aber erschütternd sein, dann sollte man spätestens dann den Weg zum Rechtsbeistand nicht scheuen.


----------



## Teleton (13 Dezember 2011)

> Ohne Anwalt kann man das sicher bis zu dem Punkt bewältigen, an dem die Mitteilung über den Ausgang des Verfahrens eintrifft.


Wenn die in Form einer Anklageschrift oder eines Strafbefehls kommt sind aber auch schon die Hälfte der Einwirkungsmöglichkeiten vorbei.


----------



## Berolli (13 Dezember 2011)

Okay danke erstmal.
Wenn ich nun einen Rechtsanwalt einschalte.
Dann habe ich wohl Forderungen zu erwarten von:
1. Den geschädigten der Kreditkarten
2. Den Versandthäusern
3. Den Paketzustelldiensten
4. Dem Gerichtskosten etc.
5. Meinen Rechtsanwalt
Abzusehen von den ganzen Rechtsanwälten der beteiligten, oder?

Wenn ich es mir so recht überlege, dann fällt mein Rechtsanwalt wohl eher zu den geringsten Kosten die anfallen werden.


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (13 Dezember 2011)

So isses! Geiz ist halt nicht immer geil, zumal ein Anwalt in dieser Situation mehr bringt, als er kostet!

@ Teleton, danke für den Hinweis!


----------



## Teleton (13 Dezember 2011)

> Wenn ich es mir so recht überlege, dann fällt mein Rechtsanwalt wohl eher zu den geringsten Kosten die anfallen werden.


Sicherlich auch das am Besten angelegte Geld.


----------



## Berolli (13 Dezember 2011)

Und wer kann mich nun aufklären, bei einem gefällten Urteil über die allgemeine Kostenverteilung bei Verrteilung?
Wenn ich nun davon ausgehe das ein Amtsrichter mir nun ein gewisses maß der Schuld zuschreibt, wie verhält sich das proportional zu den allgemeinkosten in so einer Sache?
Z,B. die Firmen tragen ja ebenso eine Schuld, da sie ja leichtfertig ihre Ware versendet haben, usw...


----------



## Teleton (13 Dezember 2011)

Kosten werden nach anteiligem Obsiegen und Unterliegen verteilt.Wieviel wurde eingeklagt, wieviel steht im Urteil, das Verhältnis dieser beiden Summen bestimmt die Kostenquote. Kostenrechner findest Du überall im Netz.


Das mit dem Mitverschulden besprich lieber mal mit Deinem Anwalt.


----------



## Berolli (13 Dezember 2011)

...welcher Anwalt 
Sch...


----------



## Teleton (13 Dezember 2011)

Den den Du jetzt in Kürze beauftragen wolltest ( was eine Deiner besten Ideen war).
Über Kosten und Quoten in Zivilsachen kannst Du Dir Gedanken machen wenn die Forderungen akut werden. Wenn Deine Kohle knapp ist prüf doch mal, ob Du möglicherweise Beratungshilfe bekommst.
Beeile Dich mit der Beauftragung damit er noch im Ermittlungsverfahren helfen kann.


----------



## Berolli (14 Dezember 2011)

Erst einmal vielen Dank an euch.
Kann mir jemand einen Rechtsanwalt in Berlin empfehlen, der mich nicht ausbeutet und unterm Strich wirklich nichts für mich macht?
Habe da leider schon sehr sehr schlechte Erfahrungen in einem völlig anderen Zusammenhang (Sozialrecht) sammeln müssen.
Freue mich auch über eine persönliche Message.


----------



## Arslan (12 Januar 2012)

Hallo Berolli: ich bin leider auch dieser sch..... Firma unterlaufen! Habe jetzt ein strafrechtliches Verfahren am Hals und die ganzen Versandhäusern wollen Geld von mir, es kamen schon mehrere Mahnbescheide. Ich weiss echt nicht was ich machen soll? Kannst du mir da ein paar Tipps geben, wie ist es bei dir denn verlaufen und wie ist der Stand der Dinge. Für eine Antwort wäre ich dir sehr dankbar.
Meine email: XXX@gmx.de

Herzlichen Dank.

[modedit by Hippo: Mailaddi entschärft. 
Wenn Du Antworten willst melde Dich bitte an.]


----------



## jupp11 (12 Januar 2012)

Arslan schrieb:


> es kamen schon mehrere Mahnbescheide.


Mahnungen. Mahnbescheide sind was ganz anderes >> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/threads/der-mahnbescheid.1741/

*im übrigen ist es sehr wenig empfehlenswert seine Emailadresse öffentlich zu posten.*

[modedit by Hippo: [X]done ]


----------



## Niki81247 (19 Januar 2012)

Hallo,

ich habe auch seit Heute Kontakt mit Eastway, teile mir doch bitte die Kripo Dienststelle mit und eventuell das Aktenzeichen, dann hauen wir die mal in die Pfanne


----------



## blowfish (20 Januar 2012)

Niki81247 schrieb:


> dann hauen wir die mal in die Pfanne


Wem möchtest du denn in die Pfanne hauen? Die Macher solcher Abzockereien sitzen im fernen Osten und sind für die SDtrafverfolger meistens nicht erreichbar.
Die einzigen bei denen man etwas holen kann, sind die armen Schweine, die als ihre Mulis aktiv waren. An diese halten sich jetzt die Geschädigten mit ihren Rückfordeerungen.


----------



## Hippo (20 Januar 2012)

blowfish schrieb:


> ... Die Macher solcher Abzockereien sitzen im fernen Osten und sind für die SDtrafverfolger meistens nicht erreichbar....


Da hängt zwar meist nur der Briefkasten und die Macher hocken nicht weit, nur aufgrund etwas abenteuerlicher Firmenkonstrukte kommt man an die nicht ran.


----------



## blowfish (20 Januar 2012)

Hippo schrieb:


> Da hängt zwar meist nur der Briefkasten und die Macher hocken nicht weit..


Das mag ja bei den Abofallen so sein. Aber in dem hier vorliegenden Sinn geht es ja um Waren oder Finanzagenten und die dafür Verantwortlichen haben ihren Wohnsitz in der Ukraine oder so. Bei Ermittlungen werden wohl diese Wege gegangen. Es wird da keinen Staatsanwalt geben, der sagt die Sache wird eingestellt.


----------



## Dumme Helferin (18 Januar 2015)

Hallo Leute, 
ich bin auch auf was ähnliches reingefallen. Kann mir jemand erzählen wie es mit Zivilrechtlichen Forderungen ausgegangen ist?


----------



## Hippo (18 Januar 2015)

Wenn die Sache wasserdicht ist UND beim Finanzagenten noch was zu holen ist hat der die A-Karte.
Und wenn Du da der 27. in der Reihe bist bekommst Du nur noch Recht und einen Titel aber kein Geld mehr.

Oder warst Du jemand der Pakete oder Zahlungen weitergeleitet hat?
Dann bist Du soweit wir hier Fälle kennen dran und löhnst wenn nicht das Geld oder die Ware anderweitig wieder auftaucht


----------

